# Can I re-dry my jerky



## skiingsmith (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm just starting to make jerky and pemmican. My jerky has mold on it. Can I wash off the mold and re dry it? Thanks for your input.


----------



## db28472 (Apr 5, 2016)

Not worth  the risk.  Pitch it, figure out what you did wrong and start over.  Too many risks, including severe illness or death.  Not kidding.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 5, 2016)

Was it stored in the refer? How does it smell?White mold is no issue. Black, green, gray, red, or brown, is a problem and it's spoiled. Vinegar will remove the white mold. The jerky was not dried enough if it grew mold


----------

